# [OT] Gentoo Girl

## vutives

Pewnie nie wszyscy o tym wiedzą, więc o tym piszę. Zobaczcie co znalazłem na forum: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-469273.html . A tu bezpośredni link  :Very Happy: . Prawda, że ładny pomysł?   :Wink: 

----------

## nbvcxz

Milutkie   :Embarassed:  (tapetki)   :Wink: 

----------

## Yatmai

Kiedyś widziałem takie tylko z Tux'em... A ja wciąż musze spać z misiem  :Very Happy: 

----------

## BeteNoire

 *Art.root wrote:*   

> Kiedyś widziałem takie tylko z Tux'em... A ja wciąż musze spać z misiem 

 

Uuu, nie chcę wiedzieć co robisz pod kołderką...  :Wink: 

Btw, chcę zobaczyć POLKĘ owiniętą w gadgety Gentoo.

----------

## psycepa

hmm nie wiem... znowu wyjdzie, ze sie przyczepiam  :Wink:  pomysl fajny, ale 'jakosc' nie w moim guscie  :Razz: 

----------

## Redhot

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> ale 'jakosc' nie w moim guscie 

 

Ja nałożyłem sobię maskę w KDE przyciemniającą i wygląda jak profesjonalne  :Smile: 

edit: http://img86.imageshack.us/img86/4503/screendz5.jpg nie mówcie, że źle wygląda  :Wink: Last edited by Redhot on Sun Oct 29, 2006 7:24 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## noobah

Wg mnie rownież jakość tapet i zdjęć taka sobie, w oryginalnym wątku jedna DZIEWCZYNA słusznie nazwała to 'amateur pr0n quality'. Może ten gość: http://www.pixelhigh.com by z tych zdjęć coś fajnego wyczarował. IMHO robi świetne tapety, które są lekko erotyczne, żadnej perwery!

BTW, ten post by sie nadawał na OTW -> tu uśmiech do Administratorów  :Very Happy: 

----------

## psycepa

 :Twisted Evil:  mi chodzilo bardziej o 'jakosc' modelki  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Redhot

 *psycepa wrote:*   

>  mi chodzilo bardziej o 'jakosc' modelki 

 

 :Very Happy:  ale jest parę zdjęć, na których widać tylko ciało, które nie jest złe  :Wink: 

// Te posty to już totalny OTW  :Very Happy: 

chociaz faktycznie, już przywróciłem moją dawną tapekę  :Wink: 

----------

## madallenka

Załatwicie mi taką koszulkę jak miała ta dziewczyna.. Też taką chce!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## argasek

 *madallenka wrote:*   

> Załatwicie mi taką koszulkę jak miała ta dziewczyna.. Też taką chce!! 

 

Pffh, a skorzysta tylko canis_lupus?  :Wink:  Nie ma  :Razz: 

----------

## Redhot

 *madallenka wrote:*   

> Załatwicie mi taką koszulkę jak miała ta dziewczyna.. Też taką chce!! 

 

 :Wink:  http://www.cafepress.com/officialgentoo/1552844

----------

## bartass

Pomysł bardzo fajny

Można sobie trochę pulpit ożywić  :Very Happy: 

No to również czekam za polską gentoo dziewczyną  :Wink: 

----------

## Raku

 *madallenka wrote:*   

> Załatwicie mi taką koszulkę jak miała ta dziewczyna.. Też taką chce!! 

 

Z twojego profilu:

 *Quote:*   

> Zawód: 	studentka matematyki 
> 
> Zainteresowania: 	fotografia

 

a jak dostaniesz, to zrobisz jakies fajne tapety?    :Laughing:   :Cool:   :Wink:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Redhot

 *Raku wrote:*   

> a jak dostaniesz, to zrobisz jakies fajne tapety?      

 

Jak to powiedział psycepa, muszą być dobrej 'jakości'   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## madallenka

 *Quote:*   

> a jak dostaniesz, to zrobisz jakies fajne tapety?      

 

Jasne, że zrobie...tylko nie wiem czy modelka Wam będzie odpowiadać..  :Smile:  Rozumiem, że mam już oczekiwać na koszulke??  :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> Jak to powiedział psycepa, muszą być dobrej 'jakości' 

 

Chodzi Ci o rodzielczość czy o modelke jak mówisz o "jakości"?  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Raku

 *madallenka wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   a jak dostaniesz, to zrobisz jakies fajne tapety?       
> 
> Jasne, że zrobie...tylko nie wiem czy modelka Wam będzie odpowiadać..  Rozumiem, że mam już oczekiwać na koszulke?? 

 

Jak jesteś taka niecierpliwa, to fotografowanie możesz zacząć jeszcze bez niej  :Razz: 

Dobra, spadam z tego wątku, bo się żonie będę musiał później grubo tłumaczyć i da mi bana na moderatorkę  :Wink: 

----------

## Redhot

 *madallenka wrote:*   

> Chodzi Ci o rodzielczość czy o modelke jak mówisz o "jakości"? 

 

 *psycepa wrote:*   

>  mi chodzilo bardziej o 'jakosc' modelki 

 

 :Twisted Evil:  domyśl się   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## psycepa

 *Raku wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Jak jesteś taka niecierpliwa, to fotografowanie możesz zacząć jeszcze bez niej 
> 
> 

 

Popieram  :Twisted Evil: 

edit

btw

http://www.cafepress.com/officialgentoo/1552844 ... chyba kupie Hoodie albo Sphagetti Tank mojej lubej  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## madallenka

 *psycepa wrote:*   

>  *Raku wrote:*   
> 
> Jak jesteś taka niecierpliwa, to fotografowanie możesz zacząć jeszcze bez niej 
> 
>  Popieram  

 

Ja fotografuje cały czas..z czy bez niej nie ma znaczenia..  :Smile:  A bluzę pewnie w jakiś sposób sobie kupie bo mi się strasznie podoba.

----------

## psycepa

IMHO jednak ma znaczenie czy na fotografi jestes z nia czy bez niej  :Razz: 

mysle tez ze wiekszosc forumowiczow sie ze mna zgodzi  :Twisted Evil: 

btw, daj jakis link do swoich zdjec  :Twisted Evil:  w sensie, tych co robisz  :Smile:  moze jakas galeria, blog czy co...  :Smile: 

----------

## Lukanus

A ja się ciesze, bo ja już mam jedną-taką-moją ;]. Co prawda bez koszulki Gentoo, ale za to z zapałem do jego /Gentoo/ używania  :Wink: .

----------

## canis_lupus

 *Lukanus wrote:*   

> A ja się ciesze, bo ja już mam jedną-taką-moją ;]. Co prawda bez koszulki Gentoo, ale za to z zapałem do jego /Gentoo/ używania .

 

Tylko z zapałem czy uzywa?   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Lukanus

Hehe, no coś tam używa  :Wink: . Ale 'działa dla społeczności' Gentoo, bo raz Jej się tak udało zabić kUbuntu że nawet ja tego nieumiałem przywrócić ;].

----------

